# Rainbow Row and Magnolia Plantation - Charleston SC



## Johnboy2978 (Aug 20, 2009)

I came back a bit disappointed w/ my shots of Rainbow Row and then I went searching the net for better shots of it and how others have captured it.  After doing so, I was a bit more pleased w/ my shots b/c I couldn't find really stellar shots of it.  It seems like the way the street is laid out, it's just a hard thing to capture well.  Anyway, c/c is welcome on any of these.


----------



## JOSHardson (Aug 20, 2009)

Great set. 1 and 3 are my personal favorites...


----------

